# Would you have?



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

I had a buck and 2 doe hanging around and and a gopher pops up directly under the feeder eating corn at about 16 yards... I was thinking about taking the shot on the gopher with a buddy filming. I did not shoot at it because of the deer milling around and did not want to screw up my hunt. Well, after the hunt and nothing else came out I was thinking about it and I think I screwed up... how many people could say they shot a gopher with a bow???? 

I could have an "exotic" animal under my belt and killed a pest all at once... would you have took the shot? :spineyes:


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Deer might have ran off but most prob would have returned, or at least thats been my exper. I have shot a deer, had the others return and shot another, on another occasion when they returned I had to wait till they left to retrieve the one shot...WW


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

wet dreams said:


> Deer might have ran off but most prob would have returned, or at least thats been my exper. I have shot a deer, had the others return and shot another, on another occasion when they returned I had to wait till they left to retrieve the one shot...WW


The deer on this place are real spooky and will not return once scared... it was a real quiet evening (no wind) and the does will huff and scare everything off for miles.

Now, my other place the deer would not even batt an eyelash when I shoot.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

I probably would not have shot, for a couple of reasons...like you said I wouldn't want to screw up the rest of the hunt, and I also like having varmits around to watch when things are slow....*****, squirrels, possums, etc

That being said, I have no problem with killing problem animals if it needs to be done, and I do like adding new critters to my kill list. I am responsible for a couple of gunny sacks full of gophers, but they were all trapped.

So, bottem line......it would be a game time decision for me, and in fact,I probably wouldn't know for sure weather I was dropping the string until I was at full draw. 

If I weren't so lazy, I would go get you a YouTube link to Caddy Shack on killin gophers.


----------

